# Moving costs during OJT



## Bo (9 Aug 2005)

I'm scheduled for DEO IAP/BOTC Sept 12th and was wondering if the CF will pay for moving expenses during OJT? My main concern here is my car which still has about 3 years left on the lease. I live in Montreal so I'm going to drive to St.Jean but if I'm sent to Comox afterwards, for example, will the CF pay to ship my car there? Or am I gonna have to  pull a cross-Canada road trip  ;D?


----------



## Zoomie (9 Aug 2005)

Road trip - with mileage and incidentals...


----------



## Lima_Oscar (10 Aug 2005)

From what I understand, CF will pay for your moving expanses. See CBI (Compenstion and Benefit Instructions)     
http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=6

Section 8 of the CBI deals with Relocation Expenses and I think 209.83 - Transportation and travelling expenses - Move of officers and non-commissioned members on posting or of dependants will answer your question regarding POMV (Privately Owned Motor Vehicle).

Anyone else got any insight?


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

Provided that he is actually posted(6mths and over), everything would be taken care of. If it is not a posting and is under six months, then they may allow you to take your car and consider that your travelling expenses instead of flying.

I would call up IRPP and ask them. They would know for sure since they give the $$ out for the postings.


----------



## claybot (16 Aug 2005)

If it's an actual posting you will get the option to drive out or have your car shipped and you fly out. From personal experience if your single then driving is probably your best bet, but if you got wife and kids take the flight its a lot easier on everyone.


----------



## Lima_Oscar (16 Aug 2005)

Also see:

CFAO 209-28 -- REMOVAL BENEFITS -- MOVEMENT OF DEPENDANTS, AND/OR FURNITURE AND EFFECTS 
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/209-28_e.asp


----------



## Springroll (16 Aug 2005)

We drove from Washington State to Halifax, NS last year and loved it!!
Took us 13 days on the road(6100kms) and an extra 6 days in hotel once we got here, waiting for the closing date on our house.
We drove both vehicles, and had three kids(10, 6 and 3) and two dogs.
I think it was easily the best family vacation we have EVER had with the biggest bonus being that we only had to pay for the activities we were going to do along the way(tourist trap stuff)!!

....and we would do it again, for sure!  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Aug 2005)

Bo,

first talk to your unit, establish whether this is a posting, or if you're only being sent out on OJT for a few months.

IF it's a posting, ask when the posting message will be issued. Only that message gives you the authority to receive the full benefits of a move on posting, and without it IRPP (Royal Lepage Relocation Services) won't talk to you or have anything for you.

If it's just OJT, then your potential benefits for moving may well be limited to the most economical means of travel. That means if it costs $700 to fly and you ask to drive, you may only get $700 towards it, NOT mileage plus TD meal and incidentals. Plus your travel time may have to be taken as entitled leave days, not duty travel time.

There is always a chance that the gaining unit CO may agree to fund your travel from his TD budget. A slim but not unheard-of option when the costs aren't going to be too outrageous. It's very unlikely the school sending you out there will entertain such a request (sets a dangerous precedent in terms of their budget management.)


----------



## TheCheez (17 Aug 2005)

Road Trip

OJT is an attached posting(despite the length of time you'll spend doing it) and you'll get to use CMTT and your car and thats it. You don't get a move until you go from OJT to Moose Jaw. At that time you can choose a move from either where you are now or where you were recruited from.

Don't count on anything from your gaining unit, you won't even know where you're going until around Dec 5-10 if you're lucky. Some people from our course found out the same day we did grad parade. St Jean is great at keeping people in the dark.

Also, if you have a car and keep a house in MTL while on basic, expect to make a lot of friends.

Sry I still feel bad for not callin ya back that day but before I knew it there was an empty case of beer and the world was spinning.


----------



## Bo (17 Aug 2005)

TheCheez said:
			
		

> Road Trip
> 
> OJT is an attached posting(despite the length of time you'll spend doing it) and you'll get to use CMTT and your car and thats it. You don't get a move until you go from OJT to Moose Jaw. At that time you can choose a move from either where you are now or where you were recruited from.
> 
> ...



lol, don't worry about it man. I just pm'd you before I read this. I'm considering giving up my lease before heading to St.Jean.....unless you think it'll be useful?


----------

